# Forum Home Renovation Retaining Walls  Steel UC for Retaining Wall

## mccann73

New to the forum here so thanks in advance for you help! 
I am looking at building a retaining wall using ecowood sleepers and steel U/H beam supports, the question is should I get them galvanised or just use the black steel, the guy suggested that raw steel will still last a while, are cheaper and give you that "rusted steel look"   :Smilie:  
Personally I am happy to pay the difference, but if the lifetime of the steel posts is going to be around ~15 years, I am not so sure it will be worth it? 
The wall will not be very high (200mm to 400mm), so failure of the post will not cause major issues... 
Cheers
Andrew

----------


## SilentButDeadly

What you choose may depend on the salinity and pH of your soil.  Too much of the former and too little of the latter and steel won't last. 
That said....you could buy the raw steel and simply whack a couple of coats of cold gal onto it if you are really concerned. 
Why not use the sleepers for the posts as well since it is so short?  Or are they more expensive per metre than steel? Hope not!!

----------


## mccann73

I wanted to try and keep it as compact as possible as I have limited space, using 100uc would mean I didn't have sleepers posts along the walkway next to the veggie garden. 
I like to idea of cold gal the posts, should get a reasonable life out of the posts while not paying a fortune getting them hot dip galvanised... 
thanks

----------


## Ashwood

Given it's really low, I wouldn't worry about it so much. Gal if you don't mind paying the extra, but otherwise just spray a gal treatment 'paint' (then metal colour paint if you want it coloured). 
Or if you go timber, put the posts on the inside - this way it won't disturb your narrow walkway.  
Or at that height, you could even consider not using either and just use metal/steel brackets ...flat straight ones for butt joints and L brackets for the corners, just use larger thicker brackets and large galv batten screws or bolts. And go for the thicker (eg. 75mm) sleepers for more stability. Saves you some $$ (The steel uprights/posts are not cheap). 
Just to open up other possibilities for consideration. Cheers.

----------


## Haveago1

_Just to open up other possibilities for consideration_ 
Star pickets are worth considering as well.....cheap and easy...

----------


## Tools

You can buy them already dipped at places like Melsteel and a place in Bayswater whose name escapes me. 
Tools

----------


## mccann73

Thanks for you ideas guys, using star pickets or placing the sleeper posts on the inside sounds like good alternatives, and a lot cheaper than H posts!! 
Have to get out in the garden tomorrow and measure up!

----------


## Terrian

200 - 400 high = 1 - 2 sleepers high. 
go to your local garden supplies (or bunnings?) and have a look for sleeper brackets, reddish in colour, look somewhat like a bit of angle iron with a pointed end, they have corner bits (L & R), joiners, end bits, last time I priced them, they were around the $4 each mark. 
Here's one I made earlier  :Biggrin:    
This is for 2 sleepers high, it is an end piece (corner pieces are wider on one side)

----------


## quercus

Robot trading, who have a few branches, sell hot dipped 100UC in various lengths ready to go. Otherwise, Drummond steel in preston, will cut to order. Makes a neat job. We sometimes weld a cap on top to neaten it up and stop people pinching the sleepers if it is a commercial job. Star pickets are hard to put in neatly, and look amateurish, if you are worried about looks.

----------

